# Sunday Jonboat Trail?



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 18, 2013)

Just checking to see who all would be interested in a sunday jonboat trail.   Working with a buddy on starting a club.  With all the other clubs fishing on Saturday we was going to see how a sunday trail would workout.  Let me know if yall are interested.    More than likely the lakes will be   Varner, Ft. Yargo, Hard Labor Creek, Cedar Creek, Lathem, Bear Creek   this is not set in stone so any suggestions and help is appreciated

Thanks Chad


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 18, 2013)

I'm in the process of decking out my 1436. My boat will probably not be ready this summer, but I'm definitely interested and would be happy to be a co with someone if this is a team format.  I work 6 days a week, so Sunday is my only day available to fish.


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 18, 2013)

I'd be interested in a Sunday trail and I'd fish all the lakes listed above excluding lathem it's over a 2 hour drive for me.


----------



## Jacobpatton (Feb 18, 2013)

Justin you didn't fish in a cedar creek tournament feb.2 did you?


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 18, 2013)

*Jacob*

Im in too man bein i have your old boat lol!! If its ready by then!


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 18, 2013)

Yes I did fish in it we only had one fish


----------



## Jacobpatton (Feb 18, 2013)

Didnt yall have the power pole?


----------



## justinbowhunter (Feb 18, 2013)

yes sir thats me


----------



## DustinPerdue (Feb 18, 2013)

Yall found a boat Jacob?


----------



## Jacobpatton (Feb 18, 2013)

Were looking, trying to get one here asap!


----------



## bowhunter91 (Feb 19, 2013)

I'm interested


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 19, 2013)

bowhunter91 said:


> I'm interested



Alright sounds good.  Looks like we are getting a decent amout of anglers interested.  Spread the word.  Thanks


----------



## bowhunter91 (Feb 19, 2013)

When are you thinking about getting the first tournament under way?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 19, 2013)

bowhunter91 said:


> When are you thinking about getting the first tournament under way?



In march I'm trying for the 10th but might be little later. Just trying to get a head count,get everything ready, and organized.  I think we're about done with most of it.


----------



## bowhunter91 (Feb 19, 2013)

Alright sounds good. If you need any help just let me know.


----------



## JarheadDad (Feb 20, 2013)

DeShortOutdoors said:


> Hey who would be interested in a Sunday Varner trail?  Second Sunday of every month except may it will be on the 19th cause of Mother's Day being on the second Sunday.  The classic will be September 22



Team stuff or can we fish alone? Do we have to pay double if we fish alone or do we have to fish for half the pot? It's why I quit tourney fishing in '09 after the J-Bait. Depends on the answer as to whether I'm interested. 

Throw in a couple Black Shoals and Bear Creeks and it would be fun. Varner would be just fine too.

How do you get to Varner?


----------



## A Crappie Fisherman (Feb 20, 2013)

How do you get to Varner?  [/QUOTE]

you go 285 until it deadends turn right 1st lake on left


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 20, 2013)

JarheadDad I could be your co if you need a coangler.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 20, 2013)

This is what i came up with  with a little help   thanks justin 


	April 21th- Varner
	May 19th- Cedar Creek
	June 9th- Black Shoals
	July 14th- Bear Creek
	August 11th- Ft. Yargo
	September 8th- Lathem 
	September 22nd- Classic TBA

Safelight-3:00 pm

Im working on getting a web site up and going so if anyone knows anybody that would be great.  I do have a set of rules if you want a copy PM me your email and I'll email a copy to ya.

thanks


----------



## deepwater (Feb 22, 2013)

What's the entry fee? Any club dues?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 23, 2013)

$25.00 club dues a person and $50.00 entry fee a boat   the 50 will break down to $30 tournament pot $10 big fish $10 goes into classic pot.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 26, 2013)

I can't either.  Got a few more guys interested.  Looks like might have a good start to a club.


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm getting different responses from everyone, so at this point I'm gonna have to pass on the trail. I work 6 days a week and was willing to sacrifice 1 Sunday a month away from church, but I'm going to pass. You fellas have a good one and keep the rods doubled over!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 26, 2013)

That's why if people don't know what they are talking about they need to keep Quiet.   This is a Sunday trail we are fishing different lakes the Schedule and fees are above.  I'm working on a web site now      Thanks.  Chad.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Feb 26, 2013)

I'll try to fish a few with y'all. Your first one conflicts with another tournament, that I'm  scheduled to fish though.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 26, 2013)

Alright sounds good.


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Feb 27, 2013)

How many boats is it looking like there will be?


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Feb 27, 2013)

About 10 as of now if no one backs out


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Feb 27, 2013)

Sweet!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 4, 2013)

hey guys ive about got everything ready to go.  I'm trying to come up with a central location to have a meeting to meet everyone and to go over something.  if your interested in joining the club send me a message of where your from and we'll go from there.  
thanks chad


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 4, 2013)

I may be up for a couple, im in winder


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Mar 5, 2013)

Like I said before you guys are more than welcome to meet at my house in Snellville or my shop in Conyers if either of those works for folks.  Conyers may be a little south for the lakes we are using.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 5, 2013)

Alright thanks.   I think most of the guys are out toward Athens might try and have it around the winder area.  Somewhere off 316


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 6, 2013)

Going to see if this Sunday March 10th at 6:00 pm will work for a meeting. The best i could tell Winder was the most central place.  I dont know the exact location yet just it will be in the winder area.  just seeing how many guys can make it this sunday.  ill let yall know ASAP when i find a place


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 6, 2013)

DeShortOutdoors said:


> Going to see if this Sunday March 10th at 6:00 pm will work for a meeting. The best i could tell Winder was the most central place.  I dont know the exact location yet just it will be in the winder area.  just seeing how many guys can make it this sunday.  ill let yall know ASAP when i find a place



Golden Corral has a separate room and u can call ahead and make sure it's available Sunday. And we can people watch at the same time too


----------



## bsanders (Mar 6, 2013)

there you go with that people watching again.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 7, 2013)

going to have a meeting at Golden Corral in winder sunday march 10th at 6:30.  Once again Im starting a Sunday Jon Boat trail  we'll fish once a month except September,be two, the Classic will be at the end of Sept.  if no one backs out looks like it going to be a good start to a club.


----------



## wwright713 (Mar 8, 2013)

That room costs 25.00 I think


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 8, 2013)

they didnt say anything about it costing anything thing to me  but thanks for the heads up


----------



## gtmcwhorter (Mar 8, 2013)

My team mate and I plan to be there.


----------



## GAGE (Mar 8, 2013)

How many boaters, versus non boaters, and as a non boater do you have to commit to fish all of the dates?  The club dues do not bother me, but I work Saturdays, and already have several Sunday commitments.


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 8, 2013)

GAGE said:


> How many boaters, versus non boaters, and as a non boater do you have to commit to fish all of the dates?  The club dues do not bother me, but I work Saturdays, and already have several Sunday commitments.



Sent you a PM


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 8, 2013)

Anyone needing a non boater let me know.   If you want to go ahead and pay your $25.00 Membership fee sunday at the meeting you can. if not make sure you bring it to the first tourny. thanks guys looking forward to meeting everyone and having a good time.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 9, 2013)

wwright713 said:


> That room costs 25.00 I think



I have got a room there before and it didnt cost anything. If it does, just tell them to sit everyone together somewhere else. I may of may not be there. Depends on if I get out of this hospital bed before then.


----------



## HAWGHUNNA (Mar 9, 2013)

Steve78 said:


> I have got a room there before and it didnt cost anything. If it does, just tell them to sit everyone together somewhere else. I may of may not be there. Depends on if I get out of this hospital bed before then.



GET WELL SOON, Steve.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 9, 2013)

HAWGHUNNA said:


> GET WELL SOON, Steve.



Thanks Terry


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 10, 2013)

just a reminder meeting this afternoon at golden corral in winder at 6:30   cant wait to meet everyone  see yall there


----------



## baseball_hunter#8 (Mar 12, 2013)

yup, so im ready for this thing to start.


----------



## DOBCAngler (Mar 13, 2013)

Let's start this Sunday at Yargo!


----------



## Bugpac (Mar 15, 2013)

Lol at Dobc, I can see why you want Yargo.


----------



## Steve78 (Mar 16, 2013)

DOBCAngler said:


> Let's start this Sunday at Yargo!



Stay outta my spot!!!


----------



## DeShortOutdoors (Mar 20, 2013)

Just wanted to give an update on the club.  im ready to go just need a partner but ill find one im sure.  im going to start a new thread called lip'em and rip'em jon boat club. rest of the information will be on this tread


----------



## CALCAT (Mar 24, 2013)

We didn't make the team meeting, but we will fish every event.


----------

